
Facets: An Open Source Visualization Tool for Machine Learning Training Data - stablemap
https://research.googleblog.com/2017/07/facets-open-source-visualization-tool.html
======
jxramos
Very impressed to see the confusion matrix consist of the actual images in
that deep zoom style rendering. We've implemented something similar in spirit
in some image processing machine learning application but instead I have a
traditional confusion matrix with counts that are "<a>" anchor links to a
webpage that displays all the constituent images. Nice work Facets team.

I particularly like this language here... "Dive is a tool for interactively
exploring up to tens of thousands of multidimensional data points, allowing
users to seamlessly switch between a high-level overview and low-level
details. ...Dive makes it easy to spot patterns and outliers in complex data
sets." [https://github.com/pair-code/facets#facets-
dive](https://github.com/pair-code/facets#facets-dive)

That's key functionality to drill into our data with powerful navigable
dashboards and visualization tools. We're creating this seamless transition
with some Python and Flask and Bokeh tooling but nothing as impressive is
Facets. But we've cued in all the domain specific things of interest, but it's
nice to see a general purpose feature set on display with Facets.

------
untangle
I'm impressed. I would certainly have loved this when I was a practicing "data
miner" (I'm old-ish). Anything that allowed me to better understand my data
and models was welcome. I used DataDesk
([https://datadesk.com](https://datadesk.com)) back then.

This tool should be useful to classic statistical modeling as well as DL.

Given how easy it is to point-click-slide complex data transforms into
existence, there's also a danger of mucking things up and creating overfits
and so on. But that's a minor consideration given the rather obvious benefits.

------
canada_dry
This looks amazing.

And... I keep waiting for MS to provide an add-in to Excel that will allow ML
analysis and similar visualization.

Even better, someone beat MS to it and do one for Libre Calc.

~~~
baconner
They've got all the building blocks really. For instance check out sand dance
[https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/research/project/sanddance/](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/research/project/sanddance/)

It's just that Microsoft is so focused on getting you into azure services that
they're pushing these capabilities up there instead.

------
TheIronYuppie
Disclosure: I work at Google.

This is one of many things coming up that help make the adoption of ML easier
- we'd love to hear more about what else we can do and/or what problems you're
running into as you adopt machine learning (either TensorFlow based or
something else). Thanks!

------
jamesblonde
I am curious about Jupyter support. It seems like it can run as a plugin to
Jupyter, which would be ideal. I had a quick go at installing the jupyter
plugin, documentation is a bit lacking once you've installed it.

~~~
tomashm
Here's how to use Facets Dive inside Jupyter Notebook.

1\. Download and install as explained in "Enabling Usage in Jupyter Notebooks"
at [https://github.com/pair-code/facets](https://github.com/pair-code/facets)

2\. Open a new notebook and copy&paste code from here:
[https://github.com/PAIR-
code/facets/blob/master/facets_dive/...](https://github.com/PAIR-
code/facets/blob/master/facets_dive/Dive_demo.ipynb)

------
denzil_correa
It's interesting that I can't see any text on Google Blogs on mobile - Safari
(iOS) with ad blocker "Focus". I can see the article on Chrome iOS though.

